# 41 starting out



## Elfin (May 30, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm new to the site. I kind think I need this right now as I am just beginning this whole journey and its kind of bewildering  I'm 41 trying for 4 years to get pregnant confidently thinking it would happen as my family seem to have be very fertile! Err no, not my case - got to 40 and went for testing: His sperm perfectly fine and long to short they could not see any follicles  Very tearful time, anger, frustration, every emotion came out I can think of!! The gyn said our chances are not good but to try stimulation at least and see what happens ... then if this does not work we could think about a donor....
So here I am, she told me to take meriestra for 6 days and then when my period arrives to go back for an eco 4 days later and to talk about the results ...the side effects to meriestra have not been nice, nausea, vomiting and I think its actually prevented my period from coming on time as I'm still waiting!! grr 
Anyone had to take Meriestra like this? Hopefully when we go back we will get some positive news or at least then takes the next steps with a donor.. fingers crossed... Its so hard, I have told only a couple of friends we are doing IVF but myself and my partner have agreed that if we go for the donor this will just be between us - I guess this is what I am doing here! and the fact I need to know I am not the only one going through this 
By the way I live in Spain and luckily we seem to have a good clinic going for us  Lets just hope things go well.
Thankyou for reading and sharing my journey so far....xxx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=90690#ixzz2V2g2huyz


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Elfin
Sorry, I don't know anything about Meriestra but I do know what it is like to embark on the IVF journey. The body is unpredictable, I know that waiting for AF after coming off Zoladex seemed to take forever and I worried it may never return, of course it did but drugs do mess with the body's natural cycle so be patient and try not to worry as stress can delay it further. 
All the very best wishes to you and your partner. 
Keep positive, you will get there X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

good luck elfin!


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Just to offer a bit of hope I was very very fortunate and got pregnant and had my DD from my first round of IVF at 41.
It can happen in your early 40's. Two women on the over 40 long term chatter thread got pregnant with their own eggs at 44 and 45. 
Hang in there!   
xxA


----------

